
Show HN: My Clojure point-n-click adventure game, Tick's Tales, released today - notid
http://www.postudios.com/company/games/tickstales/index.php
======
notid
I recently did a Clojurewest presentation on a few of the unique ways Clojure
helped make this a reality!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lql2yFXzKUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lql2yFXzKUs)

Join Tick on his 8-bit quest to win the heart of his true love, Georgia
McGorgeous, by becoming a knight and defeating the goblin, Bloodclot.

If you're interested, it is on steam here:
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/411610/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/411610/)

------
siegecraft
I've enjoyed reading your dev blogs when I was exploring clojure game
development (after getting inspired by nightcode). Didn't realize the game was
still in development then, so congrats on the launch.

~~~
notid
Yes! Nightcode's creator, also creator of play-clj, is my old coworker.

Thank you for your kind words.

